# Cool Challenger bike that I need to save from the Garden fate



## Armadillo (Jun 25, 2010)

I am trying hard to negotiate to get this Challenger from a rusty fate.  Can anyone tell me about it? IT really is not as rusty as the photo makes it seem.  Bearings are free, fenders are smooth, and everything is straight. I just love this bike.  

-A


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 25, 2010)

It looks like it was made by Monark, in fact it looks like my Monark Rocket:


----------



## eazywind (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep. Monark. I had a Monark with the same badge. Cool badge, with the soapbox derby like old car motif.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 26, 2010)

Little different frame. Still a Challenger badged Monark.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jun 28, 2010)

One way to negotiate a purchase like this is to offer a lesser bike in similar condition plus a little cash. It appears that the owner is only interested in it as a decorator piece and if you offered something to replace it with, it might do the trick. It's worked for me in the past.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 28, 2010)

trader this 1934 century cycle bicycle for it with 5.00 potting soil and seeds


----------



## flyroy (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice looking bike.  But lotsa work ahead if you can get it.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 28, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback.  I've actually arranged with the owner to trade a bike of similar character that might not be as restorable as this.  Unfortunately,  I don't have much luck digging up old bikes in my area, and when I do, I can't resign them to a rusty fate.  There is an old Columbia and a Hawthorn in even better condition at this same location.  I just have to find trading stock.  

-A.


----------

